# What's your favorite knot?



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

What's your favorite knot? Easiest/quickest to tie? Strongest? 

Post a pic or two if you can? (I'm lookin to add to my arsenal!)

I am pretty new to saltwater, but I learned and like the Polymer.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Easiest / quickest to tie and never breaks is the palomar knot. I use it all the time and it can be tied with your eyes closed. I repeat, it has NEVER broken or come undone.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

You may have seen this already, but it is a great resource....

http://www.animatedknots.com/usesfi...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

I typically use a Palomar Knot for fast and simple but can be difficult with heavy fluorcarbon leader. In that case i use the Uni Knot. If I'm feeling brave I'll snell my hooks...but that takes practice...at least for me.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I was raised for 50 years on the improved clinch knot. I use it mostly, except with braid. Then it's the palomar.

I use the uni to uni for line to leader unless "spinning" is a problem. Then I use a swivel, but I try to avoid a swivel.

By the way, the "improved clinch knot" has to be tied perfectly with a bit of spit with light line or it will break with any kind of strain.

If I weren't born and raised on it, I'd DEFINITELY choose the palomar for inshore use.

I just naturally tie an "improved clinch knot".

Jim


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I've got 4 that I pretty much always tie. The Double Uni for leader to line, the Palomar for my connection to lures, the snell for my connection to hooks, and the dropper loop for, well...dropper loops.


----------



## ksheepdog (Feb 2, 2010)

Uni for me.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Play'N Hooky said:


> You may have seen this already, but it is a great resource....
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/usesfi...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> 
> I typically use a Palomar Knot for fast and simple but can be difficult with heavy fluorcarbon leader. In that case i use the Uni Knot. If I'm feeling brave I'll snell my hooks...but that takes practice...at least for me.


Nope, never seen that page before... thanks for the link! :thumbup:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Bloodknot


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The venerable ol' bowline for me. 
To shorten a line I prefer the sheep shank. 
For joining two ropes together even if one is noticeably smaller in diameter than the other the sheet bend is best for me...

Brent


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

ADRENALINE said:


> Easiest / quickest to tie and never breaks is the palomar knot.


That's what my grandfather taught my dad and what he taught me. Been tying it my entire fishing life.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Palomar, Snell Knot, Dropper loop and Bristol*

I tie jigs on with a Palomar.

Hooks, I snell.

I use the Dropper Loop for lots of purposes including mono to mono. 
Tie to lines together with an overhand knot then tie a Dropper loop with the Overhand Knot in the middle of the dropper. When you tighten the dropper knot, clip off the tag ends that form the loop. 


The Bristol rules for braid to Mono, fluoro or wire.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

OH HECK!!! Shuck-a-mighty!!! I thought ya'll meant rope knots since this is the "Boating Section" and not any of the "Fishin' Sections":whistling::thumbup:

Brent


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

been taught what they call the commercial knot. been using it ever since i started fishing and is really strong. pretty simple to tie once you have a little bit of practice
http://www.tunesbaby.com/watch/?x=4083469


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Line to leader I like the albright, but am starting to convert to the red phillips.

To lures I like the uni

Perfection loop gets used a lot, especially for fly gear.

Few others get mixed in but these 3 can get me by


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

im a fan off the trilene knot.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Play'N Hooky said:


> You may have seen this already, but it is a great resource....
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/usesfi...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> 
> I typically use a Palomar Knot for fast and simple but can be difficult with heavy fluorcarbon leader. In that case i use the Uni Knot. If I'm feeling brave I'll snell my hooks...but that takes practice...at least for me.


Great link!! Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Palamor but on my jigging set up I like the yukatan better than a wind on leader


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Hook to mono - snell

Swivel/jig ring to mono - clinch 

Double line - Bimini or when in a hurry - surgeons

Braid to swivel - palomar

Double braid to mono - yucatan (or no-name) 

mono to mono - unis 

Solid wire to hook/swivel - haywire twist with barrel wrap finish

Stranded wire to hook/swivel - figure 8 finished with a haywire/barrel wrap 

Dropper knots for chicken rigs 

Crimped Al sleeves on 150 mono or larger on deep drop rigs or trolling lures 

thats all I have to say about that


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm an inshore guy, but these are my go-to's

braid to floro leader - Surgeons

floro to hook - uni

floro to lure - loop

dropshot - palomar


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Inverted balloon knot while snapper fishin.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Uni knot. Simple to tie and i have had good luck tying it on everything from 10lb to 130lb mono and braid.


----------



## archcycle (Sep 1, 2009)

Uni knot on everything but braid. Even my backup anchor. With a rope it will hold and adjust as a slip knot with just two passes. And you can tie one with your eyes shut.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I grew up with the San Diego jam knot and it's what I tie most of the time. If I double my line, I like the spider hitch. It's faster and can be tied with one person. Blood knot if I'm joining two monos. Large mono I'll always crimp. And wire is either a haywire twist with a barrel wrap at the end or I'll twist and crimp.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Uni to uni for attaching line to line polomar knot for attaching tackle


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Uni for me. Never had it break when tied correctly.

My Daddy always used the palomar.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Favorite Knot*

My favorite knot is the uni knot. I bought this EZ Knot Tyer from John Soule when he ran the old 3 Mile Fishing Pier which shows how long that I've had it.

It makes a uni knot which can be used for many purposes. Very helpful with my arthritis. Getting older. C2


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

:thumbup: uni knot and the uni to uni knot for me


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

EASY Loop Knot for better action in shallow water.

I'll admit that I'm a lefty and it took a bunch of tries to figure out how this works from the presentation.

I was never sure if he was talking as if I was holding the line or he was. Then, I'm a lefty.

But, it looked easy and after a bunch of tries it worked!






Jim


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Snell Knot and Surgeon's Knot*

I snell hooks wherever possible. I use the Snell Knot for tying flies too. I tie it in tests up to 400 rather than using sleeves.

I use the Surgeon's knot to tie my leaders to my mono line for bottom fishing. I don't think anybody can re rig after a break off as quickly as I can. I don't use swivels on my Grouper rigs. This eliminates one knot.

I never liked the Uni when tyong mono to mono. It leaves a "Spur" on each end of the knot which catches grass and guides.


----------



## Mullet Master (Jun 24, 2008)

Play'N Hooky said:


> You may have seen this already, but it is a great resource....
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/usesfi...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> 
> I typically use a Palomar Knot for fast and simple but can be difficult with heavy fluorcarbon leader. In that case i use the Uni Knot. If I'm feeling brave I'll snell my hooks...but that takes practice...at least for me.



I've always used an improved clinch knot except for a brief time that I used braided line. 
Very good link.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I love the uni knot which easily lens itself to the uni to uni and to snell a hook too you just use the uni with the shank of the hook when you tie it


----------

